# Sapelo Island Hunters (Tips For The Ignorant )



## Swampfoxoutdoors (May 10, 2012)

Me and my friend are very interested in going to Sapelo island to do a little hog hunting. We are both from north Georgia and really can’t go down their and scope it out and speak to people about where and when is it legal to hunt. So I have a few questions?

When can one hunt on the island for Hogs?

I have hear talk of a sign in sheet how many spaces are open on it for hunting on the island?

What type of weapons are ok to use?

How much does it cost to camp on the island?

Does the camp ground have running water and bathrooms?

I understand there is a ferry involved to access the island how often does it cross to the island and how much does it cost?

I understand that the hunt area is a great distance from the camp area so I was thinking about taking our bikes to travel around on the island. So this leads to my question can you bring a bike on the ferry? And if so, is their a space or weight limit on how much gear you can bring on the ferry?

I understand there is a general store on the island, how well is it stocked? Food, drinks, ice etc.. 

And any information that I need to know that will help us have a enjoyable experience please let me know. Items we need or don’t need to bring stuff of that nature. Places to see while on the island. Areas that are good for hog hunting.


----------



## 35 Whelen (May 10, 2012)

■ SAPELO ISLAND WMA
9,000 acres • 912.262.3173

DEER  Archery Either Sex/North End: Sept. 
10-Oct. 4, Oct. 9-18, Dec. 5-Jan. 15 S; q
Either Sex/South End: Nov. 3-5, Dec. 1-3; 
Quota 125 C; Dec. 5-Jan. 15 S. Maps of 
open hunting areas available at the Sapelo 
WMA Sign-In kiosks, Brunswick DNR 
office, and gohuntgeorgia.com. Primitive
q Either Sex: Oct. 6-8; Quota 125 C. 
Firearms q Either Sex: Oct. 20-22, Nov. 
17-19; Quota 125 C.

SMALL GAME  Aug. 15-Oct. 4, Oct. 23-Nov. 
1, Nov. 6-15, Nov. 20-28, Dec. 4-Feb. 29. 
Furbearer dog training allowed (see page 34).

FERAL HOG  See page 34. Special Hog Hunts: 
Mar. 1-May 15 S. Hunters must wear at 
least 500 square inches of hunter orange 
as an outer garment above the waist. No 
dogs allowed.

SPECIAL REGS Reservations for transportation on state boat for Check-In hunts 
must be made through the Sapelo Island 
Visitor Center (912) 437-3224. No reservations will be accepted until you receive 
your selection notice; Visitor Center Hours: 
Tues.-Fri. 7:30 a.m.-5:30 p.m., Sat. 8:00 
a.m.-5:30 p.m.; Closed Sunday & Monday. Stream anchorage may be required 
for hunters using their own boats. Hunter 
access is allowed only at Moses Hammock Dock at head of Duplin River. No motorized vehicles allowed on island. Hunters 
may Check-In starting at 9:00 a.m. EST 
one day prior to hunt. Camps must be removed by 12 noon on the day following each hunt. Departures and returns from 
deer hunting must be made from Moses 
Hammock campsite. Hunters are required 
to stay outside the boundaries of the safety 
zones. Hunting is restricted to the north 
end of Greater Sapelo Island and Little 
Sapelo Island unless otherwise indicated. 
Ferry Restrictions There is limited space 
on the ferry, so please limit the amount and 
size of your gear; propane fuel only; Guns 
must be unloaded and cased for transport 
on ferry; No folding chairs or tables, ladder 
stands, bicycles, or excessively large boxes; 
Climbing stands are OK; Coolers are limited to one 48 qt. per guest or one 96 qt. 
per two guests.

DIRECTIONS From Savannah Take I-95 south 
to Exit 58; turn left on GA HWY 57; go 1 
mile to flashing light; continue straight on 
HWY 99, go 9.1 mi. to Landing Rd. (in 
Meridian); turn left and proceed to Sapelo 
Island Visitors Center.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (May 11, 2012)

I'm assuming that was all copied and pasted thanks for the info but Id like to have some information from people that have been down their many times times. I hear that the space requirements on the ferry are really not that strict as far as bikes, coolers and stands go. If any one can confirm this it would be greatly appreciated, along with my other questions also.


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2012)

I went on a deer hunt this past season. You are only allowed to ride the ferry during quota hunts. while i was there talking to a few guys, they told me that when they come on non quota hunts, they would contact one of the locals, they can put ypou on the list as a guest to ride the ferry for  $1, they will then pick you up and will either take you to camp and rent you a truck, or some actually have trailors you can rent while there also, instead of camping. there are several options, if you have your own boat, there is a dock at the camp site, if you call the office they can give you numbers of people who wll pick you up and take you to the island. as for camping and hunting, all you really have to do is cross over the bridge, and you can hunt, although the place is 9,000 acres. they have runnng water and a great bathhouse,and power, but it is powered by a generator, and I think they only run it during quota hunts, not sure if they run it during hogf hunts or not. there is no cost to camp at the campsite, as for the store not real sure, i nevre saw it, but i also didnt explore the island, just the woods. lol at the campsite, the is a corkboard with numbers of locals that will  bring you about anything you need, just  expect to pay for it. Not sure if I covered everything or not. I have never been for the hog hunt so I am not sure how it works out. Good Luck!!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jun 14, 2012)

I hunted the quota last year.  Before you go read some of the many items needed threads.  Bikes would be ok but its real sandy.  I would hire a local to drive me around.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jun 15, 2012)

Been down there a bunch times around the 1st week of bow season.  We normally stay with a local guy in one of his trailers.  You can camp way up north.  You can ride across on the ferry, get somone like Victor to pick up you up and take you to camp.  You can coordinate with them to bring you ice and to take you back to the ferry when your ready to leave.  Hogs are just like anywhere else, find the food and they will come thru sooner or later.  Lots of walking if you dont have a vehicle, only locals can drive north of Dog Patch Rd.  Fun hunt!  Really unique experience.


----------



## brian lee (Jun 20, 2012)

the store is not really stocked just drinks,snacks & ice. did hear a local say he shot a hog that was really close to being 600lb plus.he shot it in the head  several times & it just walked off.take ur snake chaps bc the diamond backs are there & get big.it is very sandy so riding a bike will be more of a job than the hunting if u plan to go very far.definitely get with a local bc they kinda handle things on their own there.so make sure uyou know where you are at all times


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe this can help you. I have been going for over 20 years now, I started going when it was a 4 day hunt. Anyway I look forward to hunting there as much as possible, I havent missed many years maybe 4 or 5 out of over 20 something. It is a great hunt It is different. I take my own boat over as far as I am concerned thats the only way to go. Plan on taking everything you need for the week if you get someone to bring you something you will pay dearly for it, EXAMPLE, I had a friend that needed 5 gal of gas to get back to the boat ramp they charged him like $35 or $40 I forget exactly but it was way high. I ran out of Ice 1 year and got charged $10 for 2 bags of half melted Ice but it was a have to need. I have never rode the ferry heard some horror stories about peoples things getting broke and thrown around, gun sights getting knocked off, and there is no shooting range there.Reason is because all the hunters help all the hunters load and unload its like a bucket line. Cost is not bad if you go in your own boat and much easier I think.When you get there and get set up it is like nothing else. BE PREPARED FOR ANYTHING, Wheather, any medical needs you have or you think you might need, PLENTY of bug spray, Oh yes you need a tarp big enought to cover your camp or you may get wet, make sure you have what you need to secure your tent and tarps for high winds just incase ,THEY WILL COME. Bunges help a lot to take the stress off of high gust. Bottom line is to prepare yourself for what you think you would need to stay a week on a deserted Island and you will be fine. The less you have to depend on someone else the better off you will be trust me. I have to say  overall everyone is very nice and helpfull, there are some that show up and whine about how small the deer are, so if you expect a trophy you will be dissapointed highly, but on the other hand they do have monster hogs there I have seen plenty over 500# it is just a meat hunt and an adventure for us. Depending on when you go dont forget your fishing pole might get some reds or specks. I have seen a lot of people go unprepared and were miserable, If it dosent have the adventure feel to it instead of a chore feel then you may not have fun. I allways plan 2 months out for this 1 trip right down to the food menu for each day so we dont overpack. There is an art to the madness,,lol,,,,BUT if you do it right it will be one of the hunts of a lifetime because getting there is after all half the fun. Buy you 1 or 2 of the 50 gal plastic garbage cans on wheels and try to pack everything in there you can you will be glad you did. Duct tape them shut to water proof them. You should be able to pack everything in them you will need except your guns and coolers. 1 can per person if you do it right.


----------



## medic1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been several times in the last few years. It is an unique place to hunt. Best if you can take your own boat if you're going to camp. If you stay in a trailer, you won't need to take near as much gear. Contact one of the locals concerning lodging and a truck. Here's two: Julius Bailey @ 912-485-2206 & George Walker @ 912-482-2270. Listen close. They have gullah-geechie accents.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Aug 12, 2012)

Are there a good chance to get a couple of deer on the pw hunt there?


----------



## medic1 (Aug 15, 2012)

GA_SPORSTMAN said:


> Are there a good chance to get a couple of deer on the pw hunt there?


Excellent chance.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Aug 16, 2012)

How much is the state boat ferry to get there


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 16, 2012)

Also if you take your own boat do you dock right at the hunter camp ground?


----------



## Darien1 (Aug 16, 2012)

I've gone on the quota hunts several times and also parent child hunts as well as several non quota hunts.  I will tell you this about hogs.  Of all the times I have been there, I have never seen a hog killed by anyone, never heard of anyone actually seeing one and I have never seen a track or any hog sign there either.  I have heard tales of hogs on other parts of the island but like I said just never seen one or any sign of one.  If I were going for hogs I'd go to Altamaha WMA in the area near Cox in McIntosh County.  Lots more pigs there.


----------



## mattech (Aug 18, 2012)

GA_SPORSTMAN said:


> How much is the state boat ferry to get there



10 dollars round trip



JonathonJEB said:


> Also if you take your own boat do you dock right at the hunter camp ground?



yes


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sapelo is tore up with hogs,,, sign everywhere if you have never been it is a great adventure, deer not big, but have seen plenty of 200 to 500# hogs taken over the years, a lot of smaller ones too.


----------



## USMC81 (Aug 29, 2012)

The last quota hunt one of the guys shot a nice sow and another smaller one.  I believe he hunted around #10 on the map at the camp ground.


----------



## Mark R (Aug 29, 2012)

seen and killed several hogs on sapelo .went on the 2011 hunt and got really sick with the flu .local store had no meds so i was gonna have to leave but the game wardens found some and saved the hunt for me . great guys . gear up for a deserted island and be prepared for a good hunt .


----------



## oldfatbubba (Sep 6, 2013)

Apologies for resurecting an old thread but, can someone send me a copy of the map that shows the subdivisions to the individual hunting areas on Sapelo?


----------



## bacmb (Oct 9, 2013)

*Sapelo for the novice a good idea?*

Didn't expect it, but just got notice that I was drawn for the October 20-22 hunt.  Never been, and know no one that's going.  Reading the threads, it seems that it can be a horror, or great.  Apparently you can take the ferry for $10, then you are better off paying locals to drive you.  Anyone have an idea what they charge to do that?  How do you determine where you hunt?  Is hunting area near campsites, or do you need transportation between them?

Based on the assorted input I've seen, I just have this image of lugging coolers, tents, guns, food, tarps, etc. onto a boat, off of the boat, then having to figure out how to transport it 2 miles into snake infested jungles so that I can shoot a 600 lb hog that I won't be able to move and a 25 lb deer that's too small to eat.  I suspect this isn't how it really is, or no one would go.

Bottom line: Is this a hunt for the uninitiated or should I pass?  Don't mind an adventure, just don't want to be unprepared and stupid!


----------



## medic1 (Oct 9, 2013)

One goes to Sapelo for the adventure, not the deer. There are a lot of deer there. You have to hunt there like you do inland and the deer taste the same. You also stand a very good chance of killing one or two. BUT.....it will take 2 or 3 to equal the meat that you would get off of one inland. The fun is in the camping and camaraderie. Assuming you are taking the ferry, you will have to load your gear onto the boat and then onto a trailer once you get to the island. You and your gear will be transported to the campsite. You will unload and then go stand in line at the check station. Once you are at the window, you will choose a designated numbered area on the map that you plan to hunt. These areas are chosen first come-first serve. Since you have never been then you have no favorite spot. Just choose one. If you don't like it, you can change later to another unspoken for spot. You will then find a spot to setup camp. When you go out to your hunting area, the DNR folks carry you and everyone else via a trailer pulled by a truck. They will drop you off and pick you up at the designated spot at the designated time.


----------



## medic1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Also, just because you have two tags,don't feel as if you _have to shoot the first two deer you see._ By all means, if you don't want to shoot a 20 lb deer, then pass him up and wait on a 40 lb deer.  My goal this year is to shoot a racked buck weighing at least 80 lbs while there. I may go home with tag soup.


----------



## medic1 (Oct 10, 2013)

If you just got the notice, you probably received one of the many messed-up emails sent out by DNR. All quota hunts were picked the first week of last month.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Oct 28, 2013)

I was able to go to sapelo island this year. Got a Hog with my Glock 10mm and 2 deer with my Ruger 308.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Oct 28, 2013)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/0q7q.jpg/][IMG=http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/7053/0q7q.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Oct 28, 2013)

I also took a photo of the map showing the hunting zones if any one would like to see that just PM me. I am having A hard time trying to figure out how to post pics.


----------



## mattech (Oct 28, 2013)

BTW. The ferry is now $15.


----------



## Matt Jones (Dec 6, 2013)

*does dnr take you to your stand*

The way you described how to get to your hunting area is similar to how they do it at ossabaw island.  I did not think that they did this on sapelo island?


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jan 23, 2014)

Photos of stuff around the island that I know I had questions about when getting ready for the trip.


Their is a photo of the Dock where you can have your personal boats at along with the cooler where you can hang your deer and the skinning racks. I am the Guy with the blue rubber gloves on. 


If you are going down you might want to bring a Gambrel because their was only 2 for the 6-8 places to hang deer/hogs.  And when you get ready to leave just donate it to the island, according to the Head DNR Ranger they are operating on a very limited budget. So helping them out helps everyone out.  

A good knife sharpener and rubber gloves and a water hose that is about 25feet long would also be some great things to bring to the island.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jan 23, 2014)

http://imageshack.com/a/img22/6317/hcmd.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img401/4759/qfnf.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img842/4558/5c94.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img24/9130/ay6y.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img14/6343/hqi3.jpg


More Photos of the trailers with everyone on them.

ANd the contact sheet that the head DNR Ranger posted.

You can see the generator in the background of the fourth photo that is what runs the cooler and the entire camp.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jan 23, 2014)

I took a few pics of the old DNR trucks just because I thought it was kinda funny how everyone of them was beat up really bad and all had 200,000 plus miles on them. I guess Sapelo Island is the place where the state of Georgia sends trucks to die. lol

Also every DNR truck had some sort of auto loading rifle, our driver had a MINI 14 all rusted up. It was his hog gun. I think the some of the other drivers had ARs or AKs. 

I am the guy with the glock 20sf on his side. And yes I killed the hog on Sapelo with my 10mm.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jan 23, 2014)

I had the chance to meet some of y'all down at Sapelo Island this past OCT 2013. Some had said y'all looked at this thread for tips before going down to the island. I hope what information I have suggested along with some of the photos I have recently posted is of some help.

If anyone has questions about anything fill free to shoot me a email. 

The main I Mean Main advice I can give new people that are going down their is.

1- Pack lite (most Important)

2-Pack lite (second most important) 

3- Pack a good comfortable climbing stand (3rd most important)

4-Pack food items that are very filling but require very little effort to prepare. I can not stress how important this is, our group one night ate supper at 11:30! Because when you shot 3-4 hogs in the evening and your buddies each kill a deer or a hog a piece, it gets pretty late/ tiring fixing up all of those critters!

5- 1-2 good quality knifes and a good knife sharpener
( I personally recommend  the Old timer Sharpfinger new models are made in china the old ones which can be found on ebay for under 10.00 bucks where made in the USA. And the simple RADA Quick Edge Knife Sharpener. The Rada can be bought for less than 10.00 bucks also. 

6- tree limb snips ( work the best for removing heads/legs)

7- a power strip that turns 1 outlet into 6-8 for recharging cell phones. 

8- Simple dome tent,( I watched a guy for a hour or more trying to set up a tarp tent in 25mph winds needless to say he moved somewhere else to set up camp.

9- flip flops for the nasty showers in the bath house

10- FORGET setting up a camp fire, ( I watched people waste countless hours roaming the woods looking for limbs and sticks for their camp fire. Just a waste of time. 

11- need a good folding chair one that folds into a sack. The chairs that fold flat are not allowed on the boat. 

12- trash bags for trash, but to also put meat in as well. Hogs have to be bagged and in a cooler before they can go into the states walk-in cooler.

13-Flashlight/head lamp and extra batteries

14- plenty of ammo (Sapelo has more hogs than you can shake a stick at so make sure your stick has 30-40rds)

15- toilet paper, I had to donate my 2 rolls to the men's bath house. 

16- rope and gambrel, ( the State is short on funds and the skinning rack is not set up as well as it should be. ) 

17- propane cook stove ( since your not going to have fire you will need something to cook your food with)

18- plenty of bottled water (frozen) it will make your cooler last longer.

19- limit the amount of clothes you bring. 2 sets of good camo and 2 sets of regular camp clothes is all you will need. if they get dirty like some of mine did, hop in the shower with your clothes on, wash the clothes take them off and then wash yourself and hag clothes to dry back at camp. 

20-( sleeping pads) because all you will be doing the entire time your down their is hunting/killing/dressing meat/eating/back to hunting/ killing / dressing meat/ eating/sleeping in that order everyday. SO getting a good nights rest is very important.  

21-Leatherman! What you have on the island is what you are stuck with on the island . In my opinion a good quality heavy duty multi tool is a must. I used my Leatherman Wave model a few times on the island along with my swiss army knife.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 26, 2014)

I just returned from the quota hog hunt and echo most of Swampfoxoutdoors' comments above but wish to clarify a couple of points.

#3 Treestand - they are helpful but I suggest doing at least some stalking.   My buddy and I took two of the five hogs killed on this hunt and stalked the entire time.   

#10 Firewood - if you want a fire, telephone numbers for locals who will deliver wood (along with beer, smokes, etc.) to the campsite are posted at the check station.  We paid $80 for a load of wood that filled the bed of an F150.   I brought a few Duraflame logs for fire starters.  

#17 Cook stove - be sure it has wind shield.   The wind can be very gusty, often changes directions, and will blow-out a cheaper stove.

#19 Clothes - I would bring one additional set of pants (three in total) because it's easy to fall into an old irrigation canal or a marsh if you're on the ground.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jan 31, 2014)

Old Fat Bubba, I am glad you was able to go and have a good time. 

Share photos if you have any! 

Sorry for taking so long to email you those photos of the map. My computer messed up at work and it took me a few weeks to get a new one.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 31, 2014)

As requested, pics of Sapelo Island


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Feb 5, 2014)

awesome photos!


----------



## Bwdonald (Mar 4, 2014)

Thinking of planning a trip down in April to get after the hogs and have a couple of questions.

We would bring our own boat.  Where is the nearest boat ramp?

I have read to pack light.  Would you recommend a camping hammock with mosquito net in lieu of a tent?

If we are brining our own boat do we need to arrange for transportation on the island?  If so, any contacts?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi, Bwdonald:

Bring a tent.  The winds off the water are strong.  Many hunters suggest bringing a bicycle because most hunting areas are far from the camp.  I don't know the location of the nearest boat ramp but the folks at the Sapelo Island Visitor's Center will  - (912) 437-3224.  Fortunately, the campground has its own dock.   Its coordinates are 31.478799, -81.273109.   Hope this helps.

PS.    I was told that the campsite will not have running water or power for the April hog hunt, FWIW.


----------



## Bwdonald (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info.  Talked to the Visitors Center today and a couple of other contacts they gave me and it was very helpful.  There is no running water or any electricity during the hog hunt.  You sign in just like you would any WMA.  Nearest boat ramp is Blue-N-Hall public ramp and by google earth is 13.5 miles from dock to dock.  Just need to find out how to charge our phones and throw the camping gear together and we will be set.  Think I will take rubbermaid containers, a hand truck, our bikes, frozen water, lots of ice, and a little of my own firewood.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, BW

Fwiw, I purchased a load of firewood from a local resident for $40. I got his name / phone # off the board at the check-in station and he delivered more than enough to last us 3 long, cold days.  I did bring a Duraflame log to get the logs started and would recommend them to anyone (even if it's cheating).  

One of my hunting buddies uses a 'mophie' juice pack to recharge his phone while in the field.   They ain't cheap but are worth their cost if you really need to stay in touch.

Regards,
Bubba


----------



## Bwdonald (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys.  Heading out there this weekend.  Going to try and document the trip as much as possible with pics and video.  Last question.  Where, in general do you see the signs?  Do the hogs get out in the tidal areas at low tide and root around?  Thanks again.


----------



## Bwdonald (Apr 6, 2014)

Headed over Friday with high expectations.  Ride over was nice and smooth and at high tide had little trouble navigating the river.  The cool part is the fish pots mark the channels you just have to guess which was the deep side.  Tied up to the dock and unloaded our gear.  To our surprise the campsites were right next to the dock which made unloading really easy.  Previous guests had left a nice table and there was plenty of firewood left lying around.
We quickly unloaded, got in our hunting gear, made a plan and set out on our bikes.  Our plan was to cross the island on King Savanna road and try to catch hogs out in the marsh on the eastern edge of the island as the tide was falling.  We got about midway across the island and ran into nice fresh signs right on the side of the root and very recent rooting.  The wind wasn't in our favor to hunt this area and we decided to come in from the north on the way back and continue with plan A.  
We continued on towards the east and there was feral cow signs everywhere.  When I say everywhere I mean we could have played hop scotch on the cow patties.  We never saw one but there must be several out there.  We got to the eastern edge of the island and it was a gorgeous area.  There was a nice 10' high ledge on the edge of the marsh that I could walk and could a good view.  My partner walked west of me a little through a very open area and we pushed to the north in search of our guests.  We stopped every so often so I could climb a live oak tree and scan the marsh but kept coming up empty.  As we continued on we came across a rather large alligator just sunning in the middle of the woods.  Really cool but a little intimidating.
We continued on and eventually worked our way back south to our bikes and then set ourselves up with the wind in our favor to check the recent signs we had seen earlier.  In our attempt to do this we ran into the thickest area of palmettos and briars I have encountered.  A heard of elephants could have been bedded down in this area and I never would have seen them and if I had there is no way I could have gotten a shot off.
We headed back to camp to get a little snack and make a plan for sundown.  Our plan was to head north from camp on the western edge of the island and get setup near the chocolate plantation and wait.  We made the two mile journey and saw no signs at all along the way.  We did stop to check out the chocolate plantation as this is a very cool area but we pressed on north since we saw absolutely no signs.  We made it to very north end of the island and did some exploring but again no signs no nothing.
Headed back to camp at dark tired and disappointed.  The signs we did see were very fresh but one hog could have easily of done that.  In my experience when you are close to the hogs there is poop everywhere.
As we cooked dinner we decided to just sleep in enjoy the experience of the island and head back in the morning.  We put down 15 miles on our bikes and several on foot.  We were exhausted.  Either there are not many hogs on the northern end of the island or they are in the 8' tall thick areas that you couldn't move through with a bulldozer.
We enjoyed the experience and the beauty of the island but this was not the hog hunting paradise we were hoping for.  The hog hunting is much better near home and we will just wait til Turkey season is over and get after them.  I will post some pics shortly as this truly is a beautiful island.  I will return again just for a cool place to camp, fish, and explore.  But won't be back to hunt.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jul 29, 2014)

Bwdonald said:


> Headed over Friday with high expectations.  Ride over was nice and smooth and at high tide had little trouble navigating the river.  The cool part is the fish pots mark the channels you just have to guess which was the deep side.  Tied up to the dock and unloaded our gear.  To our surprise the campsites were right next to the dock which made unloading really easy.  Previous guests had left a nice table and there was plenty of firewood left lying around.
> We quickly unloaded, got in our hunting gear, made a plan and set out on our bikes.  Our plan was to cross the island on King Savanna road and try to catch hogs out in the marsh on the eastern edge of the island as the tide was falling.  We got about midway across the island and ran into nice fresh signs right on the side of the root and very recent rooting.  The wind wasn't in our favor to hunt this area and we decided to come in from the north on the way back and continue with plan A.
> We continued on towards the east and there was feral cow signs everywhere.  When I say everywhere I mean we could have played hop scotch on the cow patties.  We never saw one but there must be several out there.  We got to the eastern edge of the island and it was a gorgeous area.  There was a nice 10' high ledge on the edge of the marsh that I could walk and could a good view.  My partner walked west of me a little through a very open area and we pushed to the north in search of our guests.  We stopped every so often so I could climb a live oak tree and scan the marsh but kept coming up empty.  As we continued on we came across a rather large alligator just sunning in the middle of the woods.  Really cool but a little intimidating.
> We continued on and eventually worked our way back south to our bikes and then set ourselves up with the wind in our favor to check the recent signs we had seen earlier.  In our attempt to do this we ran into the thickest area of palmettos and briars I have encountered.  A heard of elephants could have been bedded down in this area and I never would have seen them and if I had there is no way I could have gotten a shot off.
> ...




Sorry to hear you got skunked but I assure you their are tons of hogs their. All the hunting we did while on the quota hunt was tree stand hunting. I don't see how anyone could walk and creep up on anything down their because of how thick everything is. 

My advice try to go and camp/hunt for 3 days minimum and scout the first day and look for open areas where their is fresh water. If you can not see the ground for at least 75 yards in most directions keep looking. Set your climbing stand up and be patient. Success will soon follow.


----------



## CartyKid (Jul 29, 2014)

Swampfoxoutdoors said:


> Sorry to hear you got skunked but I assure you their are tons of hogs their. All the hunting we did while on the quota hunt was tree stand hunting. I don't see how anyone could walk and creep up on anything down their because of how thick everything is.
> 
> My advice try to go and camp/hunt for 3 days minimum and scout the first day and look for open areas where their is fresh water. If you can not see the ground for at least 75 yards in most directions keep looking. Set your climbing stand up and be patient. Success will soon follow.



this is very good advice, three guys in camp with us on the 2012 quota hunt stalked some when they got tired of sitting, they did pretty well but they are dedicated killers also lol....


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Aug 22, 2014)

Sapelo Quota Hunts 2014 / 2015

1st Hunt (PW) 10/09/14 - 10/11/14
2nd Hunt (FA) 10/23/14 - 10/25/14
3rd Hunt (A)    11/06/14-   11/08/14
4th Hunt (FA)   11/20/14 - 11/22/14
5th Hunt (A)     12/04/14 - 12/06/14


Feral Hog 
01/22/15 - 01/24/15

Which hunt are you signed up for?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 23, 2014)

Swampfoxoutdoors said:


> Sapelo Quota Hunts 2014 / 2015
> 
> 1st Hunt (PW) 10/09/14 - 10/11/14
> 2nd Hunt (FA) 10/23/14 - 10/25/14
> ...


First hunt for my group.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Aug 25, 2014)

Our group (4) with no priority points put in for 4th hunt. I doubt we will get drawn. Does anybody know exactly how groups are chosen and does the DNR quota hunt spread sheet numbers also reflect group chances?


----------



## kperry7069 (Aug 25, 2014)

5th Hunt for us. My first sapelo buck in my avatar pic with bow 104 lbs


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a few questions concerning the quota hog hunt.

Does the state operate the ferry for the hog hunts?
Is there running water and showers for the hog hunts?
Do hunters have assigned areas similar to what takes place during the deer hunts?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 27, 2014)

whitetailfreak said:


> I have a few questions concerning the quota hog hunt.
> 
> Does the state operate the ferry for the hog hunts?
> Is there running water and showers for the hog hunts?
> Do hunters have assigned areas similar to what takes place during the deer hunts?


If it is a quota hunt, It would be safe to assume so.


----------



## eavega (Sep 2, 2014)

My buddy and I got selected for the 5th Sapelo Deer hunt on Dec 4-6.  We are total Noobs to the area, and I have only one season of deer hunting under my belt.  Any guidance as to prepare for this hunt is welcome. 

-E


----------



## TC915 (Sep 2, 2014)

A buddy & me were chosen for Nov. 20-22 (4th hunt). Never been to Sapelo so looking forward to the scenery & new experience; been to Ossabaw twice & kinda expecting it to be similar. Got skunked both trips but maybe Sapelo will be the one to break that streak.

Quick question, I heard there's an archery only area on the island? If so is it still archery only during the firearm hunts? The reason I ask is as a favor to my bubby who wants to get back into hunting. I chose the firearm hunt because he only has a .270, but I'll be using my bow. Also, would it be better to take a climbing stand, ground blind or both?


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 2, 2014)

I put in for one of the hunts but sadly did not get picked. Now my buddy and his dad did. Hope y'all who have been drawn enjoy yourself.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 2, 2014)

TC915 said:


> A buddy & me were chosen for Nov. 20-22 (4th hunt). Never been to Sapelo so looking forward to the scenery & new experience; been to Ossabaw twice & kinda expecting it to be similar. Got skunked both trips but maybe Sapelo will be the one to break that streak.
> 
> Quick question, I heard there's an archery only area on the island? If so is it still archery only during the firearm hunts? The reason I ask is as a favor to my bubby who wants to get back into hunting. I chose the firearm hunt because he only has a .270, but I'll be using my bow. Also, would it be better to take a climbing stand, ground blind or both?





The way I understood it the Archery only area is off limits during the gun hunts. The trucks and trailers just do not drive down in that area. The archery area is close to the small town on Sapelo called HOG Hammock which is on the lower end of the island. The Gun hunting area is on the Northern end of the island. 


You also asked if you should pack a climbing stand and the answer is YES! Most of the guys that hunted on our trailer that did not bring a climbing stand did not kill anything. I used a stand and killed my 2 deer and 1 hog. A majority of the island that I seen was badly over grown with palmettos, tall grasses and weeds so sitting on the ground would be a waste of your time. 

( I do Not Bow Hunt so take this for what its worth)
If your hunting with a bow I would look at the extreme north end of the island to hunt. Its a long narrow peninsula and the first day of hunting I counted 30+ gun shots and a majority of them came from that area. It seamed that people in that area kept the deer stirred up and they shot and shot and shot.  So hunting with a bow and having the deer moving around that much in such a small area may increase your chances of shooting one with a bow. Just a idea tho.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 2, 2014)

whitetailfreak said:


> I have a few questions concerning the quota hog hunt.
> 
> Does the state operate the ferry for the hog hunts?
> Is there running water and showers for the hog hunts?
> Do hunters have assigned areas similar to what takes place during the deer hunts?



1- Yes, the ferry actually runs people to the main land for work and for the kids to go to school everyday. 3 times a day I think. 

2- Is there running water and showers for the hog hunts? Its a quota hunt so I would probably guess yes. 

3-  Do hunters have assigned areas similar to what takes place during the deer hunts? 
Yes, they only have 1 printed map in camp that shows all of the hunting spots on the island. I have some bad photos of this map if you will scroll back thru and look at my post.


----------



## TC915 (Sep 2, 2014)

Swampfoxoutdoors, 'preciate the tips. Long way till Nov. so I'll probably plan a scouting trip & try to get any good spot I see. Also talked to the islands DNR man today & he confirmed the north end is the only area open during firearm hunts, anything north of Dogpatch Rd. is open to hunt.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Sep 2, 2014)

I was chosen for the 2nd hunt, Oct 23 - 25th.  Who else will be there?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 2, 2014)

Have a group of three selected for the first PW Oct. 9-11. It is our first trip so any info on areas would be great!


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 3, 2014)

TC915 said:


> Swampfoxoutdoors, 'preciate the tips. Long way till Nov. so I'll probably plan a scouting trip & try to get any good spot I see. Also talked to the islands DNR man today & he confirmed the north end is the only area open during firearm hunts, anything north of Dogpatch Rd. is open to hunt.



When we went last year we arrived at the island 1 day ahead of the official start hunt date. We did have time to scout and find some good spots but I felt a bit rushed. I would suggest arriving at the island 2-3 days before the hunting starts and scout and set up camp and just enjoy the island. They ferry will allow you to ride before the official hunt date.


----------



## jwherman91 (Sep 3, 2014)

I got selected for Oct 23-25. What are the rules for what you can take on the ferry. Like cooler size and random stuff like that


----------



## TC915 (Sep 3, 2014)

*maps*

Swampfoxoutdoors, thanks again for the tips. Though I was under the assumption we couldn't arrive at the camp site (setup camp) no earlier than 9 am the day before the hunt starts. Have they changed that rule; if so I may just spend the whole week on the island.

Here's some pics of the actual islands hunt locations I found for anyone interested. Only the north end areas (north of Dogpatch Rd.) that are open during the firearms hunt.

*Photos credited to seriadlata*


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 4, 2014)

TC915 said:


> Swampfoxoutdoors, thanks again for the tips. Though I was under the assumption we couldn't arrive at the camp site (setup camp) no earlier than 9 am the day before the hunt starts. Have they changed that rule; if so I may just spend the whole week on the island.
> 
> Here's some pics of the actual islands hunt locations I found for anyone interested. Only the north end areas (north of Dogpatch Rd.) that are open during the firearms hunt.
> 
> *Photos credited to seriadlata*




Glad you found those photos the ones that I took and have listed on here are bad but readable.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 4, 2014)

jwherman91 said:


> I got selected for Oct 23-25. What are the rules for what you can take on the ferry. Like cooler size and random stuff like that



No old school flat folding chairs and the cooler size does have a limit. For 1 person you can have a specific size cooler but for two people you can have 1 much larger sized cooler for the both of you. I am sorry I do not remember the quart sizes.  Call the SAPELO ISLAND visitors center 
(912)-437-3224 and they will tell you. You also may need to ask about reservations for the ferry.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 4, 2014)

I had a guy tell me that he liked spot number 79 because he could access the road north of his spot and have the entire interior island to his self. Just look at the map above. 

I was also told by our driver who lives on the island that Dog Patch rd is the best area for Hogs. He said something about a swampy area off of Dog Patch rd is the best place.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 4, 2014)

they do not really enforce the cooler size.


----------



## CartyKid (Sep 5, 2014)

Got picked for the 5th hunt (dec 4) cant wait to get back on the island


----------



## jaymax00 (Sep 5, 2014)

wife and I got picked for the 4th hunt nov 20-22. I have been before but this will be her first trip.


----------



## forrest68 (Sep 6, 2014)

My son and I are will be there for the Dec. Hunt. I live in Mystic just west of Ocilla. My son will be working in either Ohio or Texas but will try to make the hunt. I have only went on one bow hunt on the island and really enjoyed it although I don't have much experience bow hunting. I still shoot a Bear bow that I purchased over fifteen years ago.


----------



## biker13 (Sep 8, 2014)

Going on the feral hog hunt Jan 22-24,2015


----------



## TC915 (Sep 9, 2014)

Got drawn for the 4th hunt Nov. 20-22. Never been & hear it's absolutely infested with rattlers, I was wondering if they'll still be active that late in the year or will they den up by then?

Yea I know; I really need to get a pair of snake boots but money rather lack of kinda prevent that at the moment.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Sep 10, 2014)

biker13 said:


> Going on the feral hog hunt Jan 22-24,2015



Enjoy!  My buddy and I both shot pigs on that hunt in 2014.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 13, 2014)

When does the rut occur on the island?


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 13, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> When does the rut occur on the island?


When we use to go the rut was along the same time as the PW hunt. Do like we always did,tag out the first day and hunt hogs the rest the time


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 5, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> When does the rut occur on the island?



The DNRs interactive rut map shows that peak rut in McIntosh County will fall between Oct 13 and 19.  Because Sapelo is in far eastern section of the county,  I would guess that peak rut on Sapelo will fall between Oct 11 and 17, or so...

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/rut-map


----------



## Jody 1776 (Oct 26, 2014)

Semi-Pro said:


> they do not really enforce the cooler size.



That's good news... I've been struggling to find a solid ride to the island, and I definitely didn't want to have one 35qt cooler for 4 days of food and drinks that I would have to share with a hog if I get one...

I'm going on the 3rd hunt Nov 6-8th.

I wonder if I could stack my 35qt Engle on top of my Colman Cube and roll them in like that??


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 27, 2014)

Jody 1776 said:


> That's good news... I've been struggling to find a solid ride to the island, and I definitely didn't want to have one 35qt cooler for 4 days of food and drinks that I would have to share with a hog if I get one...
> 
> I'm going on the 3rd hunt Nov 6-8th.
> 
> I wonder if I could stack my 35qt Engle on top of my Colman Cube and roll them in like that??



Just slide one down to the dock, get the rest of the gear and slide the other one last. Odds are someone else will pick it up anyway


----------



## Jody 1776 (Oct 28, 2014)

That's a great idea! =)


----------



## TC915 (Nov 6, 2014)

Headed to Sapelo on the 19th; I skimmed thru a couple of the Sapelo threads on here but didn't see the answer to this... Are there fire rings/pits at the campsite, went to Ossabaw last year & they have a nice setup is Sapelo similar or should I take a grill of some kind?


----------



## medic1 (Nov 6, 2014)

No fire pits. You can have a campfire, though. You can bring a grill but if you are riding the ferry it must be a small one that can fit into a camp box.


----------



## TC915 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info Medic, ya saved me the headache of showing up & finding out I'd have no way to eat lol.


----------



## 706Bulldog (Nov 8, 2014)

My group is also headed down Nov 19. Has anyone heard of hunters seeing many deer so far on these quota hunts this year? Also are we allowed to bring beer?
Thanks


----------



## medic1 (Nov 10, 2014)

You can bring beer. You're just expected to keep it in your campsite.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 11, 2014)

medic1 said:


> You can bring beer. You're just expected to keep it in your campsite.



And not keep everyone on the Island up till 3am hootin and hollerin!


----------



## farm7729 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm heading down for the Jan hog hunt. I have gotten some good advice from this thread and a few PM's, but what about taking a personal boat over? I've got access to a 14' jon boat with a 25 HP on it. Would something this size be ok? Also, where is the closest boat ramp on the main land and where are the docks on Sapelo? Its been years since I have been over there.


----------



## medic1 (Jan 2, 2015)

The landing on Blue-n-Hall Road in Darien is your closest boat ramp. You can take a jon boat on a calm day but Doboy Sound can get rough. I would not recommend it but others may not be as cautious as I am.


----------



## farm7729 (Jan 2, 2015)

Medic1 do you know where the boat dock is on Sapelo next to the campground?


----------



## medic1 (Jan 2, 2015)

It's about one mile down Duplin River on Moses Hammock.


----------



## medic1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Also, I don't know how many people are going with you but my 16' center console was barely big enough to carry all the gear that 3 people needed.


----------



## kenswaim (Jan 12, 2015)

I been going for about ten years to sapelo in my 18 foot bass boat it's been ok on most part but it's 17 miles from blue n hall to the camp dock  and if you don't know you way you can get lost or hit a sand bar. And the sound can get very rough and the sound is about a mile wide


----------



## Jmacatee (Jan 18, 2015)

Just posted a video tour of Sapelo Island Moses Hammock camp sight on youtube. Hopefully it give people a better idea of what to expect.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTrtDMlT5P4


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Feb 4, 2015)

*My nice deer this year*

Well I finally got an nice buck off sapelo this year on the nov firearms hunt in 2014. Another fine sapelo trip in the books


----------



## oldfatbubba (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice!  Do you know roughly how many deer were taken on that hunt?   I was on October 23rd hunt and only +/-20 deer were taken, well below the +80% success in 2013.


----------



## jkp (Feb 4, 2015)

ridgerunner,
Nice island buck man.  Glad you had great success!!
J


----------



## OmenHonkey (Feb 5, 2015)

Jmacatee said:


> Just posted a video tour of Sapelo Island Moses Hammock camp sight on youtube. Hopefully it give people a better idea of what to expect.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTrtDMlT5P4



Did ya'll kill any hogs? Nice job on the video!


----------



## Jmacatee (Feb 6, 2015)

I got one each morning of the three day hunt. Sow-110lb/Boar-170lb/Boar-155lb

Posted pics on another Sapelo thread.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=820198


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Feb 7, 2015)

I was supposed to have gone on the jan hog hunt but work got in the way. but allways enjoyable everytime I go and never come home empty handed. I go for more of the pleasure of doing things differently


----------



## MadThwacker (Feb 7, 2015)

Four of us are planning on heading there April 17-19.  It will be a first for each of us.  Luckily we have found a local resident that will allow us to use his house and atv while we are there.  If anyone has any pointers on how to be successful, please chime in.  Thanks


----------



## Jmacatee (Feb 7, 2015)

We're planing a similar hunt in a few weeks. Very interested to hear about how your hunt goes. Ive heard a lot of horror stories about local "hook ups". I think its what scares a lot of people away. Went in Jan during hog quota hunt and hunt went great but when quotas go so do the good times.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Mar 21, 2015)

*special hog hunt*

We are headed down for a few days the end of march. Allways good time and allways go home with good meat. I disagree about when quota goes so do good times. We take my boat and have just as good of a time if not better during small game and or special hog hunts. A great combination hunt if you like to fish and hunt. But I will say,, I have been going for over 25 years and have never went without my own boat, it IS the only way, but you have to make sure you are totaly self sufficient for all your needs. There is an art to the madness but the rewards far out weigh you must know how to pack.


----------



## Jmacatee (Mar 21, 2015)

Guess I should clarify on "good times". I was responding to another post about being reliant on local help. From the locals I talked to while I was there in JAN how you move around on the island while your there is totally dependent on their schedule. For example you may get dropped off a few miles from camp in morning then sitting and waiting or walking back to camp for a few hours after hunt because their not able to pick you up when you need them to. From what I understand the DNR only shuttles people from ferry to camp/camp to hunting spot during Quota hunts.  If you get that 100lb hog down 1 mile from camp, well good luck!

Your right about the boat though its your best bet for moving gear to/from camp and having good hunt.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 13, 2015)

4 of us are heading to Sapelo Friday. Maybe we can get on some hogs. I will update when we return.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 14, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> 4 of us are heading to Sapelo Friday. Maybe we can get on some hogs. I will update when we return.



Good Luck


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

1 small hog was killed. We had a great time!


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Apr 28, 2015)

Ok I have drug a 100 pound hog all the way from 81 to camp in the past,,, thats a couple of miles. Then went to using deer hauler, and now use bikes with a trailer rated at 175# and that is the way to go,, just make sure you modify the trailer with pnumatic wide wheels,, is a lot better in soft sand with a load. We went 2 times this year in  march,,,, wont do the april hunt just to hot,,, but still brought home some meat nothing big but still was a blast. I hunt there at least 4 times a year and fish too kind of an all in 1 trip for us. I take my own boat and do not want to depend on anyone for anything,,, been that way for 30 years or better. If I cant go with my own boat,,, I just dont go. The only thing we depend on the locals for is a history lesson,,, they will respect you a lot more for that.


----------



## CaptainCraig (Aug 23, 2015)

I would love to hunt this island.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Aug 4, 2016)

I noticed all of my photos I posted in the past no longer show up. I know this thread has been beneficial to many so wanted to update what photos I have. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Aug 4, 2016)

These would not upload for some reason. Too Big I think. 

https://s32.postimg.org/wnxtoeded/Iphonephotos_700.jpg

https://s32.postimg.org/l71rwilyt/Iphonephotos_648.jpg

https://s32.postimg.org/bfu12cw11/Iphonephotos_656.jpg

https://s31.postimg.org/5xl5njndn/Iphonephotos_684.jpg

https://s32.postimg.org/d3xqkzlqd/Iphonephotos_658.jpg

https://s31.postimg.org/w820memsr/Iphonephotos_659.jpg


----------



## mattech (Aug 25, 2016)

Good times. Hate they took away the first rifle hunt. I just can't give up the rut at my club for this trip, but do want to go back.


----------



## Jjxx101 (Sep 6, 2016)

Swampfoxoutdoors thanks for reposting all the pictures. First year I've put in for a quota hunt, and got drawn for Dec 1st. Your info is gonna be extremely helpful and I'm looking forward to this trip.


----------



## swoods811 (Sep 18, 2016)

I was drawn for the 4th hunt, this will be my first time going. I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Oct 23, 2017)

I did not put in for any of the hunts this year. A good friend of mine was selected for the muzzeloader hunt and had success. Here is some of the photos that he made while down on sapelo island.


----------



## b rad (Oct 24, 2017)

thanks for sharing what he say about the hogs


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 25, 2017)

Brianduffey said:


> thanks for sharing what he say about the hogs



Took my daughter on the A/C hunt. We seen several hogs and lots of sign. She killed a 4pt. and shot a hog but lost it in palmettos that were to thick to crawl through. Also saw a couple nice 8 pts but she wasn't able to get on them.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Dec 4, 2017)

Just got back from sapelo it was a decent hunt I don't know exactly how many were killed but I'm guessing 15 or 20 a lot of deer were seen but the moon and weather really weren't in our favor but overall it a good hunt......I'll try to post some pictures


----------



## bowboy1989 (Dec 4, 2017)

A few pics from a great place


----------



## bowboy1989 (Dec 4, 2017)

More pics to come


----------



## bowboy1989 (Dec 4, 2017)

More pics


----------



## Bigmarine2005 (Feb 9, 2018)

*Sapelo Island WMA*

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum, but have read and learned a lot from you guy's posts. I was wanting to know if anyone on here is going to be on the Island for the opening weekend of hog hunting in March? I'm planning on going and may have a friend or 2 with me, but also they're plans/schedules may change and I might be down there by myself. I'm borrowing a friend's boat because it's bigger than mine, in order to pack everything on it. I/we will be there sometime on Friday, March 2nd and leave on Monday, March 5th. I've talked with the DNR Supervisor, Blaine, and got some answers to questions that I had. If anyone on here is going to be there or has been there recently, any pointers on where to find the hogs, would be greatly appreciated. Also, I want to thank each one of you that has posted information on here about the island, it has helped me tremendously! 

Anthony


----------



## nannywacker50 (Jul 29, 2018)

I thinking of going to Sapelo during Archery season this year, (not a quota hunt) does anyone know how far from Moses Hammock camp is the hunting area?


----------



## amoore28 (Aug 12, 2018)

nannywacker50 said:


> I thinking of going to Sapelo during Archery season this year, (not a quota hunt) does anyone know how far from Moses Hammock camp is the hunting area?


 not far at all. If you look on satellite map at the campground locates on Nw
 corner of island you will see a little bridge that goes across a little Creek. You can start hunting right on the other side of bridge.


----------



## flatwoods1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Swampfoxoutdoors said:


> I was able to go to sapelo island this year. Got a Hog with my Glock 10mm and 2 deer with my Ruger 308.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the best caliber for the Sapelo island firearms hunt in November in your opinion? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bowboy1989 (Sep 11, 2018)

flatwoods1 said:


> What is the best caliber for the Sapelo island firearms hunt in November in your opinion? Any help would be greatly appreciated


3030 would be perfect, but any legal caliber will be fine just remember the deer are 100 pounds or smaller so nothin big is really needed


----------



## TL2010 (Sep 26, 2018)

Howdy folks!  Is there anyone whose hunted Sapelo in the recent years that would be willing to talk to me?  I will provide my # if so.  I have hunted Cumberland and more recently Ossabaw for hog hunts.  I have been drawn for Sapelo primitive hunt and searching for details on Ferry and how DNR runs the hunts on this island.  Posts are confusing.  If Sapelo is like Ossabaw then I'm good.  Does the island open the day before, you get there and there are sign in sheets for zones?  DNR has a meeting the evening before hunt starts.  DNR runs trucks and trailers to zones?  Camp like on Ossabaw?  Running water and bathroom facilities?  Cooler for any game.  If anyone is available to talk I'll provide my #.


----------



## pickettsfhunter (Sep 26, 2018)

You need to call the visitor center and reserve a spot on the ferry. I’ll be on the 0830 ferry on the 17th. DNR picks you up at the dock after the ferry ride and takes you to camp. There is water, a walk in cooler, and bathrooms. You sign in to an area and get a short time to scout. DNR has trailers color coded, you hop on the appropriate trailer and head out. Pick up times will be agreed upon during a pre-hunt meeting.


----------



## pickettsfhunter (Oct 13, 2018)

Almost time for the hunt. Looks like it’s going to be a little warmer than the last few years, maybe some rain. Can’t wait though, always enjoyable.


----------



## Landcruiser (Oct 14, 2018)

Gonna be a good time!  No snakes this year hopefully


----------



## tlip89 (Oct 24, 2018)

I’m going to be hunting next weekend for the deer quota Nov 1-3. Is it plausible to stillhunt/stalk instead of hunting out of a climber? Or would I run too much of a risk bumping into another hunter?


----------



## bowboy1989 (Oct 24, 2018)

tlip89 said:


> I’m going to be hunting next weekend for the deer quota Nov 1-3. Is it plausible to stillhunt/stalk instead of hunting out of a climber? Or would I run too much of a risk bumping into another hunter?


no the areas are small its best to hunt from a stand if your out walking around or stalking you are liable to walk under another hunter and there will problems


----------



## b rad (Oct 29, 2018)

pickettsfhunter said:


> You need to call the visitor center and reserve a spot on the ferry. I’ll be on the 0830 ferry on the 17th. DNR picks you up at the dock after the ferry ride and takes you to camp. There is water, a walk in cooler, and bathrooms. You sign in to an area and get a short time to scout. DNR has trailers color coded, you hop on the appropriate trailer and head out. Pick up times will be agreed upon during a pre-hunt meeting.



how was this hunt did folks do good on pigs and deer?


----------



## pickettsfhunter (Nov 1, 2018)

The hunt wasn’t all that successful this year. 16 deer I think killed out of 42 hunters. Not very many pigs were brought in. 2 older bucks were taken.


----------



## b rad (Nov 4, 2018)

tlip89 said:


> I’m going to be hunting next weekend for the deer quota Nov 1-3. Is it plausible to stillhunt/stalk instead of hunting out of a climber? Or would I run too much of a risk bumping into another hunter?




How did this weeks hunt go I'll be there next week


----------



## Timberman (Nov 9, 2018)

Starting to get packed up for next weeks hunt. One thing I'm hearing is wheeled trash cans are no longer allowed on the ferry? Can anybody verify that?


----------



## bowboy1989 (Nov 13, 2018)

Timberman said:


> Starting to get packed up for next weeks hunt. One thing I'm hearing is wheeled trash cans are no longer allowed on the ferry? Can anybody verify that?


 I m not sure call the sapelo visitors center they can tell you for sure 912 437 3224


----------



## pickettsfhunter (Nov 13, 2018)

The ferry captain has changed since last year. I did see game carts being allowed on this year but didn’t see anyone with a wheeled trash can so I don’t know about that one.


----------



## b rad (Nov 13, 2018)

Timberman said:


> Starting to get packed up for next weeks hunt. One thing I'm hearing is wheeled trash cans are no longer allowed on the ferry? Can anybody verify that?


one guy got through with his back in 2016 and they let him slide but they said never again


----------



## bowboy1989 (Dec 2, 2018)

Sapelo Archery Quota 2018


----------



## Bigmarine2005 (Feb 5, 2019)

Anyone planning on going down in the beginning of March for the opening of Hog Season on the Island?


----------



## finnaddict (Sep 20, 2019)

Does anyone have a picture of the Numbered map for Sapelo island? I am taking my boys on a youth hunt and doing our homework but have not been able to locate the map showing the gun areas to choose from.

Thank you,,


----------



## KKrueger (Oct 3, 2019)

FinnAddict, This doesn't have the specific map you are looking for but might still be helpful. https://georgiawildlife.com/sapelo-island-wma 

I feel like I have seen the map you seek online before.  I'll look around a little more.

We will be on the hunt as well. Last year was pretty slow for us, hoping for more action this year. Kids had a great time though.


----------



## KKrueger (Oct 3, 2019)

Finn,  Found this on here...

http://forum.gon.com/threads/sapelo-island-zone-map-pics-and-results-of-hunt.777263/


----------



## jklaus (Oct 9, 2019)

We are headed over in the morning, wonder how bad the sound will be with a north east wind???? I hope we can make it


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Oct 10, 2019)

we are supposed to be heading out tomorrow afternoon, small craft advisory thru Friday afternoon...but might not be too bad later in the afternoon


----------



## garveywallbanger (Oct 25, 2019)

They keep whackin me from my favorite quota hunt and I just might back in to this hunt/fish/camp legend.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Jun 27, 2021)

Thinking about putting in for the youth hunt this year for my daughter. Anyone care to chime in on results from last year?


----------



## Jaymax3510 (Sep 28, 2021)

Does anyone have any info on a private charter to the island. My brothers and myself are looking to charter a ride over and back for the early Nov. hunt.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 28, 2021)

Jaymax3510 said:


> Does anyone have any info on a private charter to the island. My brothers and myself are looking to charter a ride over and back for the early Nov. hunt.


The charter info should be in this thread. There is a ferry available and the DNR transport you from the dock to camp.


----------



## Jaymax3510 (Sep 28, 2021)

Oh ok, I thought there was a Private charter that you could take a few days earlier.  Thanks for the reply


----------



## Jaymax3510 (Sep 28, 2021)

oldfatbubba said:


> Disregard my earlier question.   I found an earlier post  re: Roy Parker (912) 269-8995



 I found it, If anyone else is looking.


----------

